# Baby scarf



## carmen fortugmo (May 4, 2011)

How long should a scarf be for a 1 year old?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

How about a cowl for a baby so the ends of the scarf do not get tangled into anything?


----------



## carmen fortugmo (May 4, 2011)

Sorry, I,m making a scarf,I already did quite a bit, but dont know how long.


----------



## carmen fortugmo (May 4, 2011)

Sorry, I,m making a scarf,I already did quite a bit, but dont know how long.


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

I'd have to agree with Jinx. Scarves for little ones scare me.


----------



## dianejohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

anything around the neck can be a problem. just saying . . .


----------



## orthorn (Oct 8, 2011)

Scarves f or infants and toddlers are dangerous. They can get caught in doors,carseats,furniture,playground equipment, and pose a danger of strangulation or hanging. Please be careful!


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

Never heard of a scarf for an infant/toddler. The headline in the digest conjured up an horrifying image of strangulation.


----------



## jari459 (Nov 12, 2011)

Since you have already started, you could make the scarf at least 20" or so, then fold it in half and sew, from the top, approx 10" or about the height of the childs head from top to chin. You can now use it as a hat and any extra lengh can be tucked into the babies coat or blanket and act as a scarf. You may even want to make it a little longer so it doesn't come untucked. There are no strings or ties to choke the baby. Good luck with your project!


----------



## emma2u (Nov 11, 2011)

I would be very nervous about a scarf for a 1 year old. It could get caught and strangle the baby. How about a cowl or a neck attached to a hat or a high collar on a sweater.


----------



## jari459 (Nov 12, 2011)

With the "scarf hat" there is nothing that ties arouns the babies neck. It is basically a hat with the ends tucked in not tied, or even crossed and would not present a choking or strangling hazard at all since it is the widthof the scarf (4-6"). I have made something simuliar for my 4 grandchildren and have never even remotely had a problem. If I had, the scarves would quickly end up in the garbage! If you are worried, just shorten the extra length


----------



## carmen fortugmo (May 4, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestion. I already did it and it looks great. Hope it fits. I was really socked at the response to my scarf. It never entered my mind , what a danger a scarf could be. Thanks again. Carmen


----------



## carmen fortugmo (May 4, 2011)

To all that answered my scarf question (1yr.old) thank you. I am teaching my daughter and daughter-in-law how to knit and that is one important point that I will make sure to bring up Monday. Our next class. Thanks again. Carmen


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you Carmen for taking our suggestions with the intent they were meant. Scarves or strings in hoods can and have strangled many children and adults. Have you noticed that hoods no longer have strings? I know it is against the law, around here for manufacturers to put strings in the garment. jinx


carmen fortugmo said:


> To all that answered my scarf question (1yr.old) thank you. I am teaching my daughter and daughter-in-law how to knit and that is one important point that I will make sure to bring up Monday. Our next class. Thanks again. Carmen


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

the scarf i made for my son when he was about 1. which he still uses now and will be 9 on the 29th. i made it 20 stitches wide 10 rows per stripe and its yellow and white stripes and 60" long. as you can see my son did not chock to death or get caught in any doors because i always wrapped it around his neck twice and then tied it in the front.


----------

